# Craze has meth



## skel1977 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just came across this on another board. I guess the lesson is to be careful with what you put in your body.

From patrick arnolds blog

As I said in my last piece, things are moving fast in this Craze scandal.  Word just came out today that the product was tested in *Sweden and confirmed to contain the same meth analog that the Australian federal police said they identified*
?In this material we found substances chemically similar to amphetamine and that probably would *have similar effects to amphetamine *has been says Anna Stenfeldt Henning, Head, Drug Analysis Unit, SKL.?


SKL is the Swedish National Lab for Forensic Science. The Swedes refer to the chemical as N-ethyl-1-phenyl-2-butylamine, but it also goes by the names N,alpha-diethylbenzeneethanamine and N,alpha-diethylphenethylamine.  As I mentioned in my last installment it is considered a structural isomer of methamphetamine.  Why is it considered a structural isomer to methamphetamine while some other phenethylamine derivatives are not?  If you want to get technical it is because it contains an alkyl (hydrocarbon chain) alpha to the nitrogen atom.  The presence of the alkyl group blocks the enzyme monoamine oxidase, which normally inactivates such neurotransmitter type compounds.  *In other words it makes it potent so you get the classic ?speed? high*.


This testing by the Swedes comes on the heels of a consumer who took Craze for two weeks and ended up in the hospital.  This case led the magazine SVT Nyheter to contact the SKL who then took it upon themselves to test the product.


The makers of Craze have responded to SVY Nyheter by claiming that their product does not contain the meth analog and that it must be one of the counterfeit Craze jars that allegedly have been floating around europe.  However, SVT Nyheter contacted the retailer that they bought the Craze from and they claimed to have bought it directly from Driven Sports.

I have yet to hear of any action regarding this product here in the states.  Online retailers continue to sell the product.  I don?t know if that is going to continue for long.   The liability of selling a product with the knowledge that it may contain an illegal and potentially dangerous substance might be too risky for large distributors and retailers.  Usually in situations such as this the product is put on temporary hold until more information is available and the situation clarified, because not to do so puts a company at potentially greater legal risk in the future should the fears be confirmed and a criminal investigation launched.
So if you love your Craze, and you don?t care about any of the scary stuff coming to light lately, you might want to stock up.




Just an example but they tested all flavors.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

So where can I get this 'craze'?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So where can I get this 'craze'?


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 3, 2013)

lol I think you can actually order this up until July 5th.  
_Driven Sports - CRAZE

As of Friday, July 5th, EDITED .com will no longer be carrying Craze from Driven Sports.  Recent testing of Craze has shown it to contains:  ETH-amphetamine.  This is an illegal compound that can cause drug tested athletes to fail a drug test.  The testing results provided below had the product shipped from a retail store and directly to the lab.  The lab that did the testing conducts analytical performance testing and laboratory inspection processes for the National Laboratory Certification Program [NLCP] - A program which certifies laboratories to conduct forensic toxicology & drug testing for various private & federal agencies, and manages government-funded contracts such as the Federal Workplace Drug Testing Programs. 

Until proof can be provided that these products do not contain ETH-Amphetamine, we will not sell it._


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So where can I get this 'craze'?


Orbit


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2013)

I take it, if it has Meth in it then I'm getting ripped off, only has the same effect as caffeine


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2013)

skel1977 said:


> I just came across this on another board. I guess the lesson is to be careful with what you put in your body.
> 
> From patrick arnolds blog
> 
> ...



Shit, add water to it, give it a quick stir, put it in the microwave and you're in business!

Call it Heisenberg!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm off to snort a line of craze


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So where can I get this 'craze'?



Orbit Nutrition - Buy Driven Sports Craze Extremely Cheap!

Who knew meth was so much cheaper if you bought it as an OTC supplement.


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 11, 2013)

I took a sample of Craze and it didn't do anything for me.  Was expecting a nice boost during my workout and nothing.


----------

